# MFTA and Mid-Illinois



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Come on.....  Somebody's gotta know something???????

Angie


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Angie,

All I know my training partner got a fourth in the Derby with his Swamp collie at Mid-Illinois, Derby is over . Another partner did the Open test clean, but, don't have any more information. Inquiring minds will ask more if I get calls Saturday. Bad cell phone connections.

Earl Dillow


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Earl!

Angie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any one have the derby results for Mid Illinois ?


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Derby results Mid-Illinois (you will have to look up on EE #'s only)

1 st 18
2nd 12
3rd 5
4th 11
RJ 1
Jams 23,22,19,15,13,9,8,7, 6

Qual had a double with a retired gun, then ran a blind tight to the flyer.
Water blind started, weather is raining ,lightening etc, they may start up Sunday AM 24 dogs back to the water blind dog #11 placing 4th in Derby is going to the Water Blind in the Qual. My training partner is very pleased with his 18 month old Golden! placing in the derby and back for the water blind in the "Q" .

Thats it don't have any info on the big stuff yet.

Earl Dillow


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Additional Mid -Illinois call-backs for Qual water blind 5,6,10,11,12,13,15,16,19,27,28,29,30,31,32,38,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48
Ran three dogs quit start up in the AM

Open has 17 dogs back for the water blind, retired gun quad first series.
Water blind about 300 yards two points involved. Nothing in the Amat.

Thats all I have. 

Sunday will be history.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> Thats all I have.
> 
> Sunday will be history.


Yaaa Baby......

Thanks Earl.....

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Brian White and Scraper took the Red in the derby Angie.

I know you would be happy to hear that. :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Brian White and Scraper took the Red in the derby Angie.
> 
> I know you would be happy to hear that. :wink:


Yipppeeeee!!!! That's great!!!!

*I am* happy to hear that!!!

Angie


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Can anyone tell us who is left in the open and am?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JB03 (Sep 29, 2005)

*open*

Sergio Castyenera won the open. Bill eckett took 2,3,4


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got word Buckshot's Prize Midnight Sky MH won the Open at Mid-Illinois, Amateur trained, handled by Sergio Castineyra . One of my training partners go Sergio!! I think Eckett took the other places not sure.


----------



## Mike Colgan (Oct 9, 2004)

I just heard Bob Haydens golden won the qual and Kenny Stutsman's Chocolate got 2nd.


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Amatuer results*

All i know is Dave Hemminger and Cori won the Am and are qualified for 2007 National Am.

GO YELLOW DOG

Dan


----------



## jstracka (Jun 27, 2004)

*Mid IL Am Results*

They were

1st Hemminger - Cori
2nd Hines - Ranger
3rd Stracka - Star
4th Rosenblum


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Brian White and Scraper took the Red in the derby Angie.
> 
> I know you would be happy to hear that. :wink:


I told you not to sell that dog. You never listen.

SM


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

A big congrats to Pat Daigneault, Bill Eckett's assistant trainer, who has now won all four Qualifying stakes he has run this year, each with a different dog he has trained! The last two Qualifying stakes had 63 and 48 entries.


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go, Dave and Cori!!! You are definitely starting the season right!


----------

